# Army medical college NUST



## murk (Nov 3, 2010)

Assalam o alaikum,

I would like to ask IF SAT score is Applicable to get admission in army medical College(NUST), Those students who give SAT exam test, do they have to appear in the Entrance Exam?

What Score is Required??

I,ll be really obliged for ur help

THanks


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

you can apply through one or both schemes: i.e SAT Subject Test scores, and/or Nust Entrance test. 
to apply through SAT, you need to give*SAT Subject Test in* 
Biology (E or M)
Physics
Chemistry
a minimum of 550 score is required in each subject to apply for Medical programmes.


----------



## murk (Nov 3, 2010)

Tht means if i give the SAT exams then i would be having more chances to get into ARMY medical College NUST (if i score good)??? right?


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

If you're applying on the SAT seat, you don't have to give the admission test. There's SAT International seats and then SAT National seats. The only difference between the two is the tuition fee. That's why it's harder to get admission on the SAT National seat since many more people apply for that compared to International. I know people with 2300+ who didn't get admission on the National seat. So aim for a perfect score. #dull


----------



## fari_jani (Jul 21, 2011)

please can any one tell me I am from karachi and want to take admission on army medical college...
for admission in AMC how many test (admission test) we have to give???
Is NUST and SAT and also a entry test is important and neccesory ?
if i give three of this test is i score good in the test??
please give me the details about entry test (admission test)....please


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

The entry test has already taken place. And applications for AMC are closed. Now you can apply next year.


----------



## Zarish999 (Jan 10, 2013)

If I Score Really Good in My SAT 2, Then Am I Still Going to Have to Give the Entry Test or not? Please Reply ASAP.


----------



## energetic (Nov 19, 2010)

no you are not supposed to take entrance test as you will be applying through sat international stream. amc has three streams of admissions 
a. entrance test b. sat national test c. sat international seat.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

can some one apply on all 3,as my friend has british nationality but lives in Pakistan and want to appear in local entry test and both SAT s categories???


----------



## energetic (Nov 19, 2010)

amerhch said:


> can some one apply on all 3,as my friend has british nationality but lives in Pakistan and want to appear in local entry test and both SAT s categories???[/QU
> sure he can go for all three tests.


----------

